# Chocolate covered McD fries



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2016)

in Japan. (uuggghhh.....no, thanks)

http://www.cbs58.com/story/31003447/mcdonalds-introduces-chocolate-covered-fries

McDonald's Japan announced the McChoco Potato a chocolate covered French fries.

The French fries are drizzled with two types of chocolate sauces - chocolate with cacao flavor and white milk chocolate.


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2016)

You had me at chocolate, ac.......just hold the fries, OK?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2016)

*UGH!!! UGH!!! *:crying: reminds me of the fish and chip shops in Scotland where they sell Deep fried Mars Bars...*bleurgh**   Haute Cuisine it's not!!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 20, 2016)

I call that food porn..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

Those wacky Japanese! 

Octopus ice cream and pig placenta jelly drinks!

*Bizarre Japanese Foods*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2016)

*Big Tex Choice Awards Winners (Yearly at Texas State Fair). CLICK HERE.
*


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2016)

Good lord. Pass the Rolaids, please.


----------



## jujube (Jan 20, 2016)

I can hear my arteries slamming shut.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2016)

More Simvastatim, please.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

Whoa.

I _might_ be able to handle the corn crunch - other than that ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)

I agree AC, no thanks!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2016)

Once some people (with a French accent) came over to me in McD’s and asked if I was from Belgium.  They said they noticed I dipped my fries into the tartar sauce on my fish sandwich. I said “No, I was born here in Ohio, and I love to dip my fries into mayo or tartar sauce”. They said that's common in Belgium and Germany.

But fries covered with chocolate?  GAG!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)

Hubby talks about wanting to try a chocolate bacon donut or a maple bacon donut....I told him to let me know how it was.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 20, 2016)

"With three you get defibrillator"


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

I remember when Krispy Kremes were the latest, greatest thing and people paid ridiculous prices for them.

To me they were just too much - too much sugar, too much topping, too much everything. Over the top. Give me an old-fashioned Duncan Donuts any day.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> ... too much sugar, too much topping, too much everything...



Aww Phil, you just broke my heart.  Never too much on a donut.

On the other hand....maybe Dunkin' would be better with beef and bacon.  The Krispy Kreme burger:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 20, 2016)

To me they were just too much - too much sugar, too much topping, too much everything. Over the top. Give me an old-fashioned Duncan Donuts any day. 

Here,here although I have never had a Krispy Crème and know someone who struggled with an addiction to them...really if anything there was a local doughnut place back in the day...jelly filled and peanut butter icing...I am good with that as the ultimate doughnut really...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Here,here although I have never had a Krispy Crème and know someone who struggled with an addiction to them...really if anything there was a local doughnut place back in the day...jelly filled and peanut butter icing...I am good with that as the ultimate doughnut really...



There you go. Nice and simple and satisfying, yet not overwhelming. I don't like being overwhelmed. 

We have a local street fair here once a year, sponsored by the church. They bring in food vendors who also make the rounds of carnivals, etc. There's one vendor who sells donuts - made fresh, on site. They smell great!

The problem is, when you get them you have to eat them over the sink - they are _dripping_ with grease! Disgusting. But people hereabouts seem to love them - might explain why so many doctors have successful practices here.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 21, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> in Japan. (uuggghhh.....no, thanks)
> 
> http://www.cbs58.com/story/31003447/mcdonalds-introduces-chocolate-covered-fries
> 
> ...



MEGA YUCK!


----------

